# SSD in Notebook möglich? SATA/mSATA



## joffal (20. April 2012)

*SSD in Notebook möglich? SATA/mSATA*

Hi,

ich habe heute aus meinem Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E320 so nen UMTS-Modul ausgebaut, da ich das eh nicht so nutze, wie gedacht. Da ich auch bald eine SSD einbauen wollte, hatte ich die Idee mir so etwas zu holen: News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
Laut Augenvergleich ist der Anschluss auch gleich, nur weiß ich nicht, ob ich die jetzt dort einfach einbauen kann und das wars, oder ob das gar kein mSATA-Anschluss ist (steht dort nirgends); könnt ja auch Mini-PCIe oder so sein ....  
Und ich möchte sie nicht einfach so einbauen, weil wenn das jetzt kein mSATA ist, dann sind bestimmt auch die Pins anders belegt --> Defekte nicht auszuschließen. (nur was hätte ein UMTS-Modul an einem m*SATA*-Anschluss zu suchen? ^^)

Wenn mich dort jemand aufklären kann, wäre das super!


----------



## blackout24 (20. April 2012)

*AW: SSD in Notebook möglich? SATA/mSATA*

Warum kaufst du dir nicht ne stinknormale SATA SSD das ist allemal günstiger und schneller. Alte 2.5 Zoll Festplatte raus -> SSD rein. Fertig.

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-2-5Zoll--6-4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-MLC-synchron.html


----------



## Cheater (20. April 2012)

*AW: SSD in Notebook möglich? SATA/mSATA*

Ja, das ist wirklich ein mSATA Anschluss (Habe auch ein E320). Ich werde wohl auch demnächst das UMTS Modul gegen eine mSATA SSD tauschen. Eine SATA SSD kommt für mich nicht in Frage, weil mir 128 GB Speicherplatz einfach nicht ausreichen. Daher behalte ich die normale HDD und hol mir die SSD wirklich nur für Windows.


----------



## joffal (20. April 2012)

*AW: SSD in Notebook möglich? SATA/mSATA*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dir nicht ne stinknormale SATA SSD das ist allemal günstiger und schneller. Alte 2.5 Zoll Festplatte raus -> SSD rein. Fertig.
> 
> 64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron


 
So einfach ist es dann auch wieder nicht, in das E320 passen nur 7mm SSDs und die Crucial Slim ist ~10€ teurer^^
Und ich wollte mir auch die Option offen lassen, bei bedarf die normale Festplatte doch wieder einzubauen ...



Cheater schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wirklich ein mSATA Anschluss (Habe  auch ein E320). Ich werde wohl auch demnächst das UMTS Modul gegen eine  mSATA SSD tauschen. Eine SATA SSD kommt für mich nicht in Frage, weil  mir 128 GB Speicherplatz einfach nicht ausreichen. Daher behalte ich die  normale HDD und hol mir die SSD wirklich nur für Windows.


 Hey, willkommen im Club 
hast du irgendeine referenz wo das mit dem mSATA steht? Weil ich habe bisher wirklich nichts gefunden. Achja und welches Modell hast du in etwa, auch eines auf Sandy-Bridge-Basis?


----------



## Cheater (20. April 2012)

*AW: SSD in Notebook möglich? SATA/mSATA*



joffal schrieb:


> Hey, willkommen im Club
> hast du irgendeine referenz wo das mit dem mSATA steht? Weil ich habe bisher wirklich nichts gefunden. Achja und welches Modell hast du in etwa, auch eines auf Sandy-Bridge-Basis?



Ich hab eins mit nem i3 2110M und einer 6630M. Zur mSata, hier findest du sogar direkt auf der Lenovo Seite wie man es ein und ausbaut.


----------

